# Which is better Digi-1 or Digi-2?



## Blackburry (Mar 14, 2009)

i have a 90 corrado that i have converted over to turbo. Now im havin a lil issue this is the 3rd ECU that has went out cause of ignition module. For you guys who Digi-1 has an internal ignition module is there anyone who i can send my Digi to so it can be fixed? Cause these boxes aint cheap even in the classifieds.

or if i switch wiring harness over to digi-2 set-up to try and eliminate the internal ignition module by put in an external ignition module and using the Digi-2 box will this help or hurt my performance cause Digi-2 is not a supercharged set-up? 

And even if i switch over to Digi-2 wiring can i still use my Digi-1 box and bypass the internal igniotion module with enternal ignition module will this work 


which one would be the best way to go?


----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

Digi 2 uses a trap door airflow meter instead of a map sensor for load measurement..... JUNK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Megasquirt would be a fairly cheap alternative and they are very reliable if you buy a prebuilt unit especially the 3.57 board. The reliablilty of a build it yourself MS kit basically depends on your soldering skills, but they are quite a bit cheaper. Still for under $500 you could easily do a prebuilt with a harness and have the advantages of a tunable sytem.


----------



## edub122 (Mar 17, 2010)

You should run the g60 ecm, itll beperfect for a boosted setup, youll need g60 fuel rail/injectors tho


----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

edub122 said:


> You should run the g60 ecm, itll beperfect for a boosted setup, youll need g60 fuel rail/injectors tho


He's already got a G60 ecm in the car. It's been switched from G-Lader to turbo and he's frying the internal ICM.


----------



## Blackburry (Mar 14, 2009)

Is there a way to bypass the ICM? Is really what I'm wanting know if anyone knows how without goin to a standalone set-up or ordering another ECU.


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

Sure, but you'll forfeit the knock sensing capabilities of the G60 ECU if you bypass the ignition portion. You could run Megajolt as an independant ignition controller, but you'd need to leave the distributor plugged in for the hall sender to send the signal to fire the injectors.

Not to be a nit-picker though...if you keep frying ignition circuitry, I think there's something wrong with your wiring.


----------



## Blackburry (Mar 14, 2009)

at first it was the grounds under the dash that cause the first one but i bought a new wiring harness for the whole car that fixed the problem for about a month or two then boom there went the 2nd one this time i have no clue! I do know that i want to elimanate the ICM and replace it with a EICM and still use my stage 4 chipped box.


----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

I'm tellin' ya man... ditch the stoneage sheeot digi and go standalone. WAY cheaper in the long run and it sounds to me like your stage 4 chip is the issue anyhow. Chips suck. I've seen so many issues with them it's not even funny. I have a customer who went though 12 different chips from 4 manufacturers and none of them was able to do what he needed/wanted. 2 of the chips smoked his ecm. When we finally MS'd it for him we saw 7 hp and 9ftlbs over the best chip and a 25% improvement in WOT fuel economy. You've got an engine that has potential to make nice power while retaining decent highway mileage in a cool car. Move it into the 21st century. :thumb:


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

what coil are you using? have you tried adding a ground strap from the valve cover to the ignition coil bracket?


----------



## Blackburry (Mar 14, 2009)

i'm using an accel preformance coil and i had two grounding straps one from valve cover to strut tower (pass side) & the other from the valve cover to ignition coil bracket. i did have this bosch factory style when the first box fired. really wasn't much change in performance car was fallin flat at about 3500 and after the charger locked up i went turbo and it was running so so much better.


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

Prof315 said:


> I'm tellin' ya man... ditch the stoneage sheeot digi and go standalone. WAY cheaper in the long run and it sounds to me like your stage 4 chip is the issue anyhow. Chips suck. I've seen so many issues with them it's not even funny. I have a customer who went though 12 different chips from 4 manufacturers and none of them was able to do what he needed/wanted. 2 of the chips smoked his ecm. When we finally MS'd it for him we saw 7 hp and 9ftlbs over the best chip and a 25% improvement in WOT fuel economy. You've got an engine that has potential to make nice power while retaining decent highway mileage in a cool car. Move it into the 21st century. :thumb:


Or custom tune your digi-1 .
Over-the-counter chips are like buying underwear off the internet...it'll work, but it could stink.


----------



## Blackburry (Mar 14, 2009)

well i found a digi box for reasonable price think im goin to use it til i get my megasquirt ordered gotta get the bills right first.


O yea i found out the hard way u cant bypass the internal ICM. a few ppl said i could so we tried my box on a jetta it didnt work. thanks for the help and answers. but im a lil hard headed so i had to try!!


----------



## Glegor (Mar 31, 2008)

digi is garbage, ive never liked it, or seen a digi system run good for a long time. CIS can run with the ECU un plugged.. digi wont even think about it. not like CIS is a good platform for boost, but it sure is tough as hell. i wouldnt waste my time on digi if im going to build a performance engine.


----------

